# Cheap faceplates?



## Leschj94 (Sep 20, 2017)

Anybody know a good site to get cheap faceplates? I want to pick up a couple for dedicated jigs


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2017)

Would this work for you? I have the same one and make my own face plates...
Link to amazon


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 20, 2017)

http://www.wbnoble.com/wood_turning/faceplates/faceplates.htm

Depending on the size you want the oem may be almost as cheap. The Nova 3" for 1.25 runs about $20 on Amazon prime.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Would this work for you? I have the same one and make my own face plates...
> Link to amazon



I’ve got one of those... pretty handy little tool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2017)

I've got to agree- If you don't need a metal plate, get the tap and make a bunch. I think I made about a dozen in a couple hours one day

If you're using 1x8 this is a great setup- about the same price but includes a couple extras that make it nice

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/MSTAPX.html

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2017)

This guy makes em pretty cheap, I bought a couple of 4" and they work fine, not super precision (the holes for screws are not equidistant on mine) but they would be fine for dedicated jigs...
http://www.wbnoble.com/wood_turning/faceplates/faceplates.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've got to agree- If you don't need a metal plate, get the tap and make a bunch. I think I made about a dozen in a couple hours one day
> 
> If you're using 1x8 this is a great setup- about the same price but includes a couple extras that make it nice
> 
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/MSTAPX.html



I used some old 1" thick cherry trim I had laying around. What did you use Colin? I need to make more but I'm out of that cherry stock....
Maple? Oak?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> This guy makes em pretty cheap, I bought a couple of 4" and they work fine, not super precision (the holes for screws are not equidistant on mine) but they would be fine for dedicated jigs...
> http://www.wbnoble.com/wood_turning/faceplates/faceplates.htm



Same link Mike posted....
Looks good.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I used some old 1" thick cherry trim I had laying around. What did you use Colin? I need to make more but I'm out of that cherry stock....
> Maple? Oak?



I used maple. It threads really well. Walnut will work but the threads weren't as clean as I'd prefer. Never tried threading oak...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2017)

Right on....thanks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 20, 2017)

I have done these before, I had a thread somewhere. First ones I made where wood, very handy. Next ones I make will be aluminum, on my very long bucket list.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have done these before, I had a thread somewhere. First ones I made where wood, very handy. Next ones I make will be aluminum, on my very long bucket list.



I've also done them out of one inch thick lexan.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 21, 2017)

I've seen these homemade wooden face plates all over the sites I belong to. I'm just wondering why the threaded portion isn't made of Baltic Birch plywood instead of solid wood. It just doesn't look like they would take a catch very well where the grain is pretty thin on each side. Hope this makes sense. 

I know that plywood also has a bad rep on coming apart. You could after the BB is threaded, sink in a few screws to support that plus help in adhering the two pieces together. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It just doesn't look like they would take a catch very well where the grain is pretty thin on each side.



I wondered about that at first -- it wasn't until I made a ferrule on a tool handle using wrapped copper wire that I figured it out. The strength of the ferrule is the tensile strength of the wire _multiplied by the number of turns _-- and it's the same with threads in wood. 

The individual threads might not have a large shear strength (as you say, it's very short grain if you orient it end-grain), but the strength of the whole thing is multiplied by the number of turns. There are usually more than 10 turns on a normal drive spindle, and if you orient the blank face-grain rather than end-grain it's even stronger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leschj94 (Sep 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Would this work for you? I have the same one and make my own face plates...
> Link to amazon


I was thinking about one of these. I want to make a longworth chuck so wasn't sure if wood thread would be strong enough. It would be ~20" in diameter


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2017)

Leschj94 said:


> I was thinking about one of these. I want to make a longworth chuck so wasn't sure if wood thread would be strong enough. It would be ~20" in diameter



My best guess is that the threads would be stronger than the Longworth chuck grippers on the rim of your workpiece. Any catch that would strip those threads has already torn the work out of the chuck and thrown it across the room.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2017)

Leschj94 said:


> I was thinking about one of these. I want to make a longworth chuck so wasn't sure if wood thread would be strong enough. It would be ~20" in diameter



It makes a good tight fitting thread. I have had no problems with mine. and like Duncan said,


duncsuss said:


> Any catch that would strip those threads has already torn the work out of the chuck and thrown it across the room.



don't use pine for it though. use a good hard wood. I was using some cherry, but i need to make some more, so i'm going to cut up some of the maple boards I have laying around and use that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2017)

A coat of ca on the threads will make them nice and hard, then just run the tap through them again after it sets up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> A coat of ca on the threads will make them nice and hard, then just run the tap through them again after it sets up.



On the maple or pine?


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> On the maple or pine?



I would imagine it will help all woods. That's what I do on my bottle stopper threads. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> On the maple or pine?



On any of them, it'll firm up the threads and make them last much longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

I found it, maybe this might be useful to some folks. Pics where in my old shop.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/disc-sander-for-the-lathe.641/


----------

